# Alien Covenant: Kurzfilm zeigt, was nach Prometheus geschah



## Darkmoon76 (27. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien Covenant: Kurzfilm zeigt, was nach Prometheus geschah* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien Covenant: Kurzfilm zeigt, was nach Prometheus geschah*


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (27. April 2017)

hmm Aufgeworfene Frage Beantworten.... seit Battlestar Galactica weiß man doch das Storryschreiber sowas sehr sehr ungern machen, eine Stimmige Story ist doch nicht so wichtig wie "wow diese Effekte"


----------



## steel2000 (27. April 2017)

Auf dem ersten Blick, und erst recht nach diesem Kurzfilm, wäre mir die direkte Fortsetzung der Handlung lieber gewesen. So scheint es eher die x-te Fortsetzung von einer Gruppe von Menschen gegen ein paar Aliens zu geben. Wenn schon, dann hätte man dies bringen können, nachdem die Ursprungshandlung beendet wurde.
Aber das es den Kurzfilm gibt, macht zumindest Hoffnung darauf, dass sie nicht irgendwo im Kugelhagel untergeht.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. April 2017)

Naja, ob sich auf dem Platz Außerirdische tummeln, oder schwarze Schmutzkrümel...


----------



## kellerloch (28. April 2017)

da schmeißt er die Waffe auf den Heimat Planeten von denen und erschafft somit die Aliens


----------



## Phone (28. April 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Blick, und erst recht nach diesem Kurzfilm, wäre mir die direkte Fortsetzung der Handlung lieber gewesen. So scheint es eher die x-te Fortsetzung von einer Gruppe von Menschen gegen ein paar Aliens zu geben. Wenn schon, dann hätte man dies bringen können, nachdem die Ursprungshandlung beendet wurde.
> Aber das es den Kurzfilm gibt, macht zumindest Hoffnung darauf, dass sie nicht irgendwo im Kugelhagel untergeht.



Das ist doch eine Typische " ich weiß nicht wie wir das fortsetzen sollen" Aktion.

Völlig unlogisch die ganze Geschichte, mal schauen wie er sich retten möchte...


----------



## schmoki (28. April 2017)

Wieso sieht der Kopf der Frau auf dem Titelbild so deplatziert aus? :o Als ob er nicht ins Bild gehört.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2017)

schmoki schrieb:


> Wieso sieht der Kopf der Frau auf dem Titelbild so deplatziert aus? :o Als ob er nicht ins Bild gehört.


Die "Big Head"-Funktion kommt wohl nicht nur bei Spielen gut an.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2017)

Hab mir den Trailer jetzt auch mal eben angesehen... Und komme um ein Facepalm nicht herum.

Dass diese Dr. Shaw sich freiwillig in die Hände von David begibt nachdem er zuvor soviel Unheil angerichtet hat und die Prometheus-Crew dabei draufgegangen ist... 

Wenn das mal keine Ankündigung für abermals unlogisch agierende Charaktere in "Alien: Covenant" ist...  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab mir den Trailer jetzt auch mal eben angesehen... Und komme um ein Facepalm nicht herum.
> 
> Dass diese Dr. Shaw sich freiwillig in die Hände von David begibt nachdem er zuvor soviel Unheil angerichtet hat und die Prometheus-Crew dabei draufgegangen ist...
> 
> ...



Müsste den letzten Teil mal wieder schauen (ja, ich mag den Film).
Aber wie viel von Davids "Experimenten" hat die Crew schlussendlich mitbekommen?
Der Zuschauer, klar. aber die Crew? Bin mir echt nicht sicher.

Aber so wie Lisbeth (war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass sie 2 x in grossen Rollen den Namen trägt), reagiert, als David sagt "You are very kind at heart", könnte man auch annehmen, das sie keine ander Wahel hat.
Vielleicht ist David der einzige, der das Schiff steuern kann und sie muss ihn zusammenflicken um überhaupt überleben zu können.
KÖNNTE dann auch sein, dss sie dann viele Jahre zusammen auf dem Schiff gelebt haben und so eben doch eine Beziehung zu Stande kam, und wenn auch manipuliert von David.
Denn Lisi sieht ja schon nicht mehr ganz frisch aus.


So oder so, finde ich das Artdesig und das mysteriöse viiiiel spannender. als die "normalen" Horror-Trailer von Covenant.


----------

